# Valgard Steelclaw's Great Company - Munky's Wolves



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I thought it was about time I logged my progress with my space wolves, I have been interested in the sons of Russ for far too long, but until now have never actually modelled or painted any!

*INTRODUCTION*
I eagerly awaited the release of the new codex and miniatures and rushed along to gamesday to get them nice and early.
I already had a fair few of the original Space Wolves models made up which I was using with the old codex, but I have updated them with new parts from the current sprues and have begun to assemble an 750 point force to use with my local gaming buddies.

*ARMY LIST*

*HQ*
Rune Priest 
Bolt Pistol + Runic Axe

*ELITE*
Wolf Scout squad 
1x Meltagun
4x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

Wolf Guard 
2x Power Fist + Bolt Pistol
1x Chainsword + Bolt Pistol

*TROOPS*
Grey Hunters 
1x Meltagun
1x Mark of the Wulfen
6x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

Grey Hunters 
1x Meltagun
1x Mark of the Wulfen
6x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

Grey Hunters 
5x Bolter + Bolt Pistol + Chainsword

*HEAVY*
Long Fangs 
1x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword
4x Missile Launchers

*FLUFF TIME!*
Valgard Steelclaw's Great Company are recorded in the great halls of the Fang as having fought many millenia ago, and many a sage has remarked on the often unusual tactics employed by this most cunning of Wolf Lords!
Valgard was known for his distrust in vehicles and his Great Company would almost always enforce the Allfathers will on foot, they were often compared to the Legion's of old as Valgard's host often consisted of massed Space Marine infantry fighting "as Russ intended"!
Valgard was a shrewd and cunning old wolf and regularly teased and manipulated the other Wolf Lords into each others way, but only so he could come to their rescue and make them feel like young pups again!
A towering Brute of a man he was often seen leading the Charge atop his Thunderwolf Frostfear bellowing the company's warcry "for the Great Wolf!!".

Well there you have it, I hope none of you pups have fallen asleep at the back!.
I shall be logging the progress of my Wolves as I finish models from each squad, I have some completed stuff already which will be shown below.

Thanks for reading and enjoy

Munky








Thorald the Rune Priest







Einar Wolf Guard Battle Leader







Grey Hunters from Wolf Guard Baer's pack


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe I've seen these floating about Munky, and I must say each time they always jump out at me. They are very nice wolves, with your golds, power weapons, and pads contrasting comfortably with your greys in the armour, a job so far well done, it will be a pleasure to follow your log.

Grish


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I like the dirty & chipped effect you've used. Makes them much more realistic.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nicely done Munky. I dig the weathered look you gave them.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Really like the frost blade on the WBGL. Excellent overall.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thankyou guys for the support and REP :grin:
I will be taking a leaf from other project logs and only posting the finished miniatures in here to try and keep it clean for viewing.
The next on the list is the Long Fang Squad, hope to have it done before I nip off on my hols.:so_happy:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

I like alot..... + rep for you sir....:so_happy:


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Really awesome paint job! The weathering is fantastic!k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus these are good. Hugely impressive. No advice because you are a shitload better at this than me.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Jesus these are good. Hugely impressive. No advice because you are a shitload better at this than me.


Well with comments like that i'd better get my butt in gear and paint some more!
Seriously thankyou guys for the comments:biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet SWs, the weathered look suits the wolves oh so well and you have carried it off with style.

Yes, paint more, desperate paint junkies need another fix.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good to see these guys get their own log  keep up the good work man.

+Rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Woah it's been a long time since I posted anything in here!
Many apologies but Real life and commission work is keeping me real busy, however I have managed to play a good few games and the original list has changed quite a bit.

So there will be some new updates in the coming months as commission work tails off, I have got the Longfangs nearly complete so they are up next.


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing more ^^


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well firstly it's been ages since I posted anything on here, a lot has changed with regards to the armylist but that's life I am constantly trying new things with army and I love it's versatility.










First is Wolfguard Baer.










And the Wolf Standard and Mark of the Wulfen chappy.










And the squad as a whole.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Right I have now completed January's army painting challenge and the unit was!


















A land Speeder with Multi-melta and Heavy Flamer, both are magnetized so should I need to I can swap out the weapon options in the future.

I'm not sure what's next possibly a Rhino for the first Squad to trundle around in!

See ya soon and thanks for looking.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty sweet looking space puppies you have here Munky! The weathering is fantastic and the over all paintjob is very well executed. Excellent work mate!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Speeder looks great!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the guy with the red PF.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Another unit completed:

















I think that I'm getting the hand of doing weathering, I must admit that the Forge World Masterclass book has been a godsend.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking army. 
The weathering on the rhino looks very good.
Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I have another unit to add to the army finally......:shok:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back mate!!! Been too long. Very nice looking unit there, I especially like the work on the golds.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, your wolves look great!! I wish I could get my wolves to look like that! 

Rev


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Great looking long fangs mate. I particularly like the sergeant.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Welcome back mate!!! Been too long. Very nice looking unit there, I especially like the work on the golds.


Cheers my recipe can be found here clicky



Go0se said:


> Great looking long fangs mate. I particularly like the sergeant.


Thanks I always fancied one with a big handlebar mustache, a little bit of GS later and he is done.



TheReverend said:


> Mate, your wolves look great!! I wish I could get my wolves to look like that!
> 
> Rev


I've just had a look at your wolves mate and they are fantastic, well done for getting so mant done as well you put me to shame!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link to your blog Munky. I will have to try out some of those gold recipes.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Let me know what you think of them please. 
I use Tau Sept Ochre as a base for gold and bone now, the gold goes on straight over the Yellow which helps loads lol


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

And the latest addition the first Lone Wolf Odin


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was just about to update my SW plog Munky, but these guys are making me feel slightly inadequate. Beautiful looking models.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful work Munky!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that lone wolf looks really good! pretty grumpy too


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

No don't be put off mate!! yours are sweet man, I'm the slowest painter ever so I'l be way behind you.

I like the Grumpy look, in the far future there is only Grumpy Mehreeens


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Munky said:


> And the latest addition the first Lone Wolf Odin


OHHH WOW!

Great job dude! Loving the worn/battle hardend look he has about him!

+Rep from me!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks man, I am really liking his face for some reason it keeps standing out as the best bit!

It's all to do with the Shadow grey was around the eyes I think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Munky said:


> Thanks man, I am really liking his face for some reason it keeps standing out as the best bit!


I think it has to do with the SW kits having some of the best sculpted faces of any of the GW kits. I've been painting a lot of them since they came out, and you only realise how detailed they are when you start putting paint on them.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I think it has to do with the SW kits having some of the best sculpted faces of any of the GW kits. I've been painting a lot of them since they came out, and you only realise how detailed they are when you start putting paint on them.


I totally agree with you on the detail in the faces and really the kits in general. You both are sorely tempting me to start a Puppies army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> You both are sorely tempting me to start a Puppies army.


DO IT! DO IT NOW! :wink:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, yeah, do it!! DOO IT!! 

The shadow grey around the eyes is a really nice touch. I have real problems with painting eyes, and the only model recently where I did a decent job, I messed up the rest of the mini!! haha (curse you Logan Grimnar!!)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> DO IT! DO IT NOW! :wink:


Well, I may not start a whole army, but I may pick up a few show pieces over the course of the next couple of months and paint them up. I have too many projects on the books at the moment to really start in on a new army, but I may in the future


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments fellas, there will be more soon my whole hobby world is messed up right now due to spending the last 10 months negotiating the sale of a house..........and it still aint over yet! :angry:


----------

